# Baked ptarmigan



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ptarmigan aren't the best grouse out there to eat. They can be tough and taste a little like liver or willows. Here's a good way to prepare them. The end result is a moist, tender and light-colored game bird.










*Baked White-tailed Ptarmigan with crabapple dressing*

*Ingredients:*
5 or 6 - dressed White-tailed Ptarmigan
chopped ptarmigan giblets
1 box (12 oz) - seasoned dressing
1 cup - chopped celery
1 cup - quartered crabapples
1/2 cup - chopped walnuts
1 cup - chicken broth
3/4 cup - white cooking wine
5 tbsp - butter

*Prepare Birds:*
Gut the birds removing the windpipe and the crop.
Clean and set aside the hearts and gizzards (giblets).
Remove the head, wings and feet.
Clean the inside of birds with a wet paper towel and then pat dry.
Leave the skin and feathers on and store in a cool place for 4 to 6 days.
Pluck the bird removing any pin feathers.
Lightly salt enough water to cover birds. Add a splash of vinegar to the soaking solution.
Soak birds and giblets in the solution for 24 to 48 hours.
Drain, rinse in cold water and then pat dry.

*Cooking instructions:*
Over medium heat sauté celery and chopped giblets in 2 tbsp of butter and 1/4 cup white wine until celery is clear.
Mix the dry bread dressing with chicken broth, 1/2 cup of wine and 3 tbsp of melted butter. 
Add celery and giblets and mix well.
Cook dressing in microwave on high for 4 minutes.
Let the dressing cool for 10 minutes, add the crabapples and mix well.
Stuff the dressing into the birds.
Place birds in casserole dish, breasts facing up.
Put a toothpick through both legs to hold them in place.
Cover, and then cook in a preheated 350° oven for 40 minutes.
Uncover the birds and lightly rub butter on the breasts and legs.
Raise oven temp to 400° and bake for another 10 minutes.
The breast meat should be tender, moist, and light-colored.

Soak them in some lightly salted water with a splash of vinegar:









3 young birds and 2 adults. Lookin' good:









Here's 5 White-tailed Ptarmigan stuffed with dressing ready for the oven:









Done!









Crabapples, celery and walnuts make a great dressing: 









Pureed butternut squash sprinkled with cilantro, fresh tomatoes, and some giblets sauteed in white wine and butter:









If you follow the instructions for preparing birds that's included in the recipe you can lighten up many dark-fleshed gamebirds:


----------



## Solist (Sep 6, 2012)

HOLY $#!T Goob, that looks delish!!! Never seen birds cooked that way. Throw in a dutch and I'd be set. You are definately a mastermind in the kitchen. Thanks for the new recipe. Have to give that one a try soon!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Goob, i gotta call BS that those are really ptarmigan. No bloodshot meat or evidence of shot?
I'm betting either farm raised cornish game hens or head shots with a pellet gun :lol: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw Hockey! Goob just gives them the evil eye and they drop dead!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

What.....no BACON


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

What time is dinner up in Evanston tonight?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> What.....no BACON


Yer a funny guy. I'm from Wyoming, allowed to eat gamebirds without bacon.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rumor has it that Goob once shot a ptarmigan just by pointing his finger at it and saying "bang."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Rumor has it that Goob once shot a ptarmigan just by pointing his finger at it and saying "bang."


Ah, ha, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee....that's pretty much true. 

Hey, I've shot more White-tailed Ptarmigan with birdshot out of a .22 revolver than anyone would believe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread


The white-tailed ptarmigan hunt is in full swing and 2013 and 2014 chick survival rates are at an all-time high. (Uh.....I just made that up.) Anyway, git off yer ATV ass and walk up the High Uintas and get ya some. Walk about 14 miles and then get up to about 11,000 feet in elevation or until you can see the radio towers above Evanston. The birds are everywhere, or nowhere.

Don't forget the chances of seeing the wiley birds increase if you take dogs. The downside is that flushing dogs, as always, will flush the ptarmigan 200 yards out in front of you and you won't get a shot. Some dogs will freeze and point, giving the sneaky birds ample time to crawl down into a hidey-hole out of sight amonst the boulders.

choot em!
.


----------

